

Ask HN: Raspberry Pi coming soon. What's going to be your first project? - mschonfeld

Being an ex PIC programmer, I've been really excited to put my hands on a Raspberry Pi, and now that its so close (on.mash.to/rGil3z), I'm not sure I should even use it for first.<p>What kind of uses will you have for it?
======
ianwootten
For me, it has to be a media centre.

I'm very happy to have been accepted on to the qtonpi developer program too,
building software for use with digital cameras.

------
chmielewski
I've always been interested in automotive computing, but having a computer in
my car has always been impractical... _until now_!

------
Hortinstein
For only 25 dollars i'd love to have one as mpd client connected to a drive
with all my music. It would be fun to have a portable computer and script an
interface accessible for parties where people can cue up music on their
smartphones. If i really got after it, I could script location of songs i dont
have via youtube...lots of cool possibilities.

------
ja27
I'll probably just play with it, but a project I could use one for is a squid
/ DansGuardian server for our kids.

------
koenigdavidmj
1\. Get ArmedSlack running on it. 2\. With the first point done, cheap
firewall/network gateway.

------
elmindreda
One as a web server and one as a toy.

